# aida Error on our part



## soundop (Apr 19, 2007)

So ya, our whole crew got kicked by the sm today, because she thinks were gonna get suspended, well that probably is the case, we all used our resources and theres a hole on the gird to the roof, so w decided to go thourgh, and the school caught us on secruity so now the show is crewless.but heres the punch line, we were gonna walk out any way because our sm was a ***** to us before this even happend.


----------



## audioslavematt (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmmmm, sounds like a series of responsible actions.


----------



## Edrick (Apr 19, 2007)

haha for a second I thought you were my assistant on the forum. But in our case it was students from the event and not by any fault of my team. Janitor still tried to blame us but that's all getting cleared Monday including the part where he told the actual kids on the roof that he would lie for them. 

I tell you if you get caught on the roof you don't go run into the prep room and be like OMG HOLY S*(!~! We were just on the roof but the janitor told us he was going to lie and say it was someone else so we don't get introuble.


----------



## Charc (Apr 19, 2007)

Am I the only one whose theater roof is used by the potheads to toke on? They make it too easy to get on top. On the subject of illicit actions in _my_ theater, some people like to get _physical_ in the theater. Having the key to everything (don't mean to flaunt it, Rick) I can hardly imagine why these kids are doing it there. We had a teacher open a closet in her classroom in the theater, and find two students... the list goes on and on.


----------



## soundop (Apr 19, 2007)

Lol, they relized they need the crew, so the schools holding off on us, till after the show. when we all walked in right before the director cancled the show the whole cast gave us a a huge hoooray. heres the funny thing, a few actors were with us


----------



## Charc (Apr 19, 2007)

soundop said:


> So ya, our whole crew got kicked by the sm today, because she thinks were gonna get suspended, well that probably is the case, we all used our resources and theres a hole on the gird to the roof, so w decided to go thourgh, and the school caught us on secruity so now the show is crewless.but heres the punch line, we were gonna walk out any way because our sm was a ***** to us before this even happend.



I'm curious on how your stage manager was being a series of asterisks to you before. What did she do, act, etc.? I try to be extremely careful with my position of power in the theatre program. I try to make it enjoyable for everyone, give them opportunity to learn and work 1:1, I try and let them own their shows. I don't try and bark orders on an ego trip. Sometimes I feel like I'm giving too many orders, but at the same time it's also unavoidable in some situations. Any constructive criticism to give here?


----------



## soundop (Apr 20, 2007)

she was just a b****, she barked stuff that was impossible to do at once, like fly in 6and 25 at the same time when im the only one there, or somethin will get cahugt and she wont let us explain, untill after we break the set, or she takes her anger out on us, that stuff


----------



## Toffee (Apr 20, 2007)

Really, really?! I would have kicked you off my crew too, if your not going to respect the place your in you don't deserve to be there. If your not allowed on the roof, don't go there. It's simple. Even if she was being extremely mean to you and the rest of the crew, their in charge, deal with it or leave and don't look back. I can't tell you the number of times I have seen a person who was angry at the SM leave and get replaced within the hour.


----------



## soundop (Apr 20, 2007)

well the hole we went thourgh was on the grid


----------



## Eboy87 (Apr 20, 2007)

Regardless where the hole was, you were in a place you weren't supposed to be for a number of reason. I don't think I need to go into the school's reasons for not allowing people on the roof. This is not the way to make points with the powers that be. Suppose someone fell off the roof, then what? I don't want to sound confrontational, but the school is in the right here.

As for the SM, not much you can do there; that's the way the cookie crumbles. I've worked with many SMs before, and some were better than others. One bitched me out for wearing addidas warm-up pants on crew because they had white stripes on them (awsome band by the way). Unfortunately it's a fact of life. You just need to keep your sense of humor with you to get through. 

Good luck, and hope for the best.


----------



## avkid (Apr 20, 2007)

Eboy87 said:


> . One bitched me out for wearing adidas warm-up pants on crew because they had white stripes on them.



Yet another use for gaff tape!


----------



## soundop (Apr 20, 2007)

avkid said:


> Yet another use for gaff tape!


lmafo so true


----------



## astrotechie (Apr 20, 2007)

Rickblu said:


> haha for a second I thought you were my assistant on the forum. But in our case it was students from the event and not by any fault of my team. Janitor still tried to blame us but that's all getting cleared Monday including the part where he told the actual kids on the roof that he would lie for them.
> 
> I tell you if you get caught on the roof you don't go run into the prep room and be like OMG HOLY S*(!~! We were just on the roof but the janitor told us he was going to lie and say it was someone else so we don't get introuble.



Well since you thought it was me, i go and say something.

Ok, so yea i think we are going to get suspended and it is literally 5days before the annual drama production (play). And guess what if we do get suspended, they are up a creek with out a TD and a SM/Asst TD/ASM. And illegal activities, highly not up there, we are the most nicest, well behaved, and non-criminal people of the school. I can get you ppl that do worse than doping up. I can get walking coke and heroin addicts.

And here is a lesson, what you say in front of ppl, esp stupid seniors.


----------



## astrotechie (Apr 20, 2007)

avkid said:


> Yet another use for gaff tape!



All I have to say, is I want a box of gaff tape, there are annoying people, stupid people, and crazy people that i like to tape up and make them shut there mouths


----------



## Edrick (Apr 20, 2007)

The school has no grounds for suspension. Don't worry you wont get susspended. It's not like the OP situation where their team was the actual people who went on the roof. If anyone gets suspended it will be the students who were on it.


----------



## astrotechie (Apr 20, 2007)

Yea, right, learn something about human mentality. You might stay, Me have bigger chance of getting suspended.


----------



## Edrick (Apr 20, 2007)

Lets not go start playing the racial card here priynk. But this isn't the place to discuss wether or not you're getting susspended or for what reason you think it will happen.


----------



## astrotechie (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes i know. But fact is fact. And life is life


----------



## soundop (Apr 20, 2007)

lol all is true, and we got off


----------



## avkid (Apr 20, 2007)

I would suggest that all you people in Woburn, Mass. keep this quiet until the situation is officially resolved. 
Google is not your friend in a situation like this. I have been retained in situations to do online background research on individuals. 
I do a preliminary check on all my new volunteers, you would be amazed at what comes up.
I would suggest you edit down what you have already posted to very general statements, if anything at all.


----------



## Charc (Apr 21, 2007)

avkid said:


> I would suggest that all you people in Woburn, Mass. keep this quiet until the situation is officially resolved.
> Google is not your friend in a situation like this. I have been retained in situations to do online background research on individuals.
> I do a preliminary check on all my new volunteers, you would be amazed at what comes up.
> I would suggest you edit down what you have already posted to very general statements, if anything at all.



You have got to be kidding me!

Where do you work that you screen volunteers?

Er... my handle produces over 1300 results in a search engine, and my last name is _extremely_ unique. Only about half a dozen with this name in the country.


----------



## Edrick (Apr 21, 2007)

Well unless you specifically know their user name, which normally isn't a question you're asked during interviews. I don't think anyones going to have a problem. Personally I haven't seen anything that would be considered "horrid" Sure you'll get the impression that astrotechie thinks everything is going to end in the worse way and he thinks hes racially discriminated against.

But he's not plotting plans to take out the president here  

You can try searching my actual name and maybe somehow you'll hit control booth but unlikley as I'm also from American Idol, I'm a country singer, and I own a Car Dealership


On a side note there's only 3 people from Woburn Here, Me, Astrotechi, and MHarriman. The OP which we sort of hijacked the thread from it would seem is a seperate case in a completely different state .


----------



## avkid (Apr 21, 2007)

I figured you would jump me.
Forget it, the same crap happened to me in high school and somebody was threatening me with internet search results that were mostly from here. Mind you, they were mostly irrelevant. Certain individuals can spin almost anything to appear in their favor.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 21, 2007)

AHHHHHHH!!!!! TO MUCH IMMATURE IRRESPONSIBLE CRAP GOING ON IN THIS THREAD!!! I tried to ignore this thread but can't take it anymore. 

There was a hole in the grid so it's not your fault that you broke the rules and went on the roof?!?! It also sounds like it's somehow all the stage manger's fault in your mind. First off none of you would be working for me after this. I can always train someone else to take your spot and there will always be someone else who wants to take your place. You abused your privileges in the theater to do something dumb and dangerous. You abuse privileges you lose privileges... period. You don't deserve a heroes' welcome back by the cast. You don't deserve to be back at all because you clearly haven't learned anything. 

Do you like Tech? Do you want to possibly have a career in it some day? Figure out why what you did is wrong. Since your school administration is incompetent and bows to the whims of the drama teacher when it comes to rule enforcement, let me tell you what happens if you are unsafe and don't follow the rules in the working world. You WILL be fired and you will have a VERY hard time finding work again (word gets around and your reputation will be very difficult to overcome). 

Secondly the stage manager. Don't like her? TOUGH, suck it up and do YOUR job right. Is there something wrong with how the stage manager is calling something. Talk to the stage manger and then your director/teacher. Still don't like the resolution. Suck it up and do YOUR job right. Work hard keep your head down and focus on YOUR job. Can't stand it, fine leave. You can and will be replaced. If you are as good as you think you are you can easily find other theater opportunities outside of your high school. 

Grow up. High School theater tech should teach one one thing above all else... personal responsibility. Clearly you haven't figured that one out yet. While Rickyblu's story is similar there is one huge difference. In his story, the techies were the responsible ones doing their jobs.

Sorry to be so harsh but you need to know the truth. You may be able to pull this kind of crap in high school but it'll destroy your career in the real world. So learn some responsibility now before it hurts you permanently.


----------



## avkid (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you gafftaper.


----------



## Eboy87 (Apr 21, 2007)

Well said sir.


----------



## Edrick (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree with gafftaper, one of the things I hold is when people put trust in me. I absolutly can't stand when someone looses trust in me. Which is why in my other thread explaining my story I was beyond POed. When I do a job I like to do it right as I'm putting my name on it, and in the case of running the group anything that my team does is under my name. If one of them did go on the roof and fell off even though I'm a student, I'm not legally reponsible (which is where we run into the problem of not being an actual tech director since I'm only a student as van pointed out before) but I'm in for a hell of a lot of trouble if someone does something stupid on the team. 

You go on the roof what happens if you fall off? Or you slip? It's the schools responsibility. Personally if me or my team members had gone on the roof by all means the school has the right to suspend us. Which is my case is where the story wouldn't add up the school knows me I've never gotten introuble in my 4 years of highschool. So why would I risk going on the roof and allow my team up there 20 days before I graduate? Especially while we're working on prep for an event. There's plenty of other times we could have gone up there in the past. 

But anyways, so yea what gafftape said is correct.


----------



## astrotechie (Apr 21, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> You have got to be kidding me!
> 
> Where do you work that you screen volunteers?
> 
> Er... my handle produces over 1300 results in a search engine, and my last name is _extremely_ unique. Only about half a dozen with this name in the country.



Well i know one place that i volunteered that screens each volunteer. But this was medicine so i think that is understandable.


----------



## astrotechie (Apr 21, 2007)

Rickblu said:


> Well unless you specifically know their user name, which normally isn't a question you're asked during interviews. I don't think anyones going to have a problem. Personally I haven't seen anything that would be considered "horrid" Sure you'll get the impression that astrotechie thinks everything is going to end in the worse way and he thinks hes racially discriminated against.
> 
> But he's not plotting plans to take out the president here
> 
> ...



well search my name, you are going to get answers on who i really am. Also i dont have a horrid view at life. May be i do but beside the fact. And im not a negative person, i just find the negatives in all things in life, ie life is a torture, Also I dont think they would be able to put my name to astrotechie unless MHarriman or Rickblu told who astrotechie was. And I have lived in two states and there are millions of ppl all of over the world with my last name and thousands with a variation of my first name. So finding the real me will be hard but everything online that has my real name posted is all good.


----------



## astrotechie (Apr 21, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> While Rickyblu's story is similar there is one huge difference. In his story, the techies were the responsible ones doing their jobs.
> 
> Sorry to be so harsh but you need to know the truth. You may be able to pull this kind of crap in high school but it'll destroy your career in the real world. So learn some responsibility now before it hurts you permanently.




Thanks gafftaper. I have to agree with you.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey Rick and Astro... we've sort of had our disagreements in the past... and I still think you guys are a bit full of yourself... BUT, from everything I've read you guys are responsible, hard working, and doing your best with little training and support. I would be glad to take you two on my crew, kick your butts a little, teach you a few things, and I know in the end you will make good solid professional technicians. You're welcome in my shop anytime. This guy... I've got a never ending bucket of used screws he can sort.


----------



## Edrick (Apr 23, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Hey Rick and Astro... we've sort of had our disagreements in the past... and I still think you guys are a bit full of yourself... BUT, from everything I've read you guys are responsible, hard working, and doing your best with little training and support. I would be glad to take you two on my crew, kick your butts a little, teach you a few things, and I know in the end you will make good solid professional technicians. You're welcome in my shop anytime. This guy... I've got a never ending bucket of used screws he can sort.



Hey I'd be offended if we didn't get a butt kicking, I'm sure all of you guys that have been doing this for years have gotten it. It's part of the trade I'm sure.

On "topic" with my off topic from earlier, we all went down today and our building manager said none of us were introuble he was just pissed that the janitor that was the one that caught them had said nothing, and of course when he went to the janitor pissed off from the damage. We got thrown under the bus as he put it. He said that the school trusts us immensely in what we do. They know we know our stuff, and we do our best to keep everything organized and running without trouble. So all in all everything went fine and we are still trusted by the school, good enough that while we were waiting for the principle to come back I could ask him how our seat lights are doing and the sound system.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 23, 2007)

Rick you'll know you've become a real technician the day you screw up and your college T.D. doesn't yell at you about it.


----------



## soundlight (Apr 23, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Rick you'll know you've become a real technician the day you screw up and your college T.D. doesn't yell at you about it.



True, that


----------



## astrotechie (Apr 23, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Hey Rick and Astro... we've sort of had our disagreements in the past... and I still think you guys are a bit full of yourself... BUT, from everything I've read you guys are responsible, hard working, and doing your best with little training and support. I would be glad to take you two on my crew, kick your butts a little, teach you a few things, and I know in the end you will make good solid professional technicians. You're welcome in my shop anytime. This guy... I've got a never ending bucket of used screws he can sort.



Not offensive at all. Im used to being kicked around, abused by people (ie told to work and i dont ask any questions[unless morally incorrect]). But I would love to join your crew but you are little to far away for me right now. And my dream isnt in theater, it is space (me want to be an astronaut). But i love theater (so if i dont get to walk on the moon, i can bet you that im going to be at your doorstep).


----------



## soundlight (Apr 23, 2007)

astrotechie said:


> And my dream isnt in theater, it is space (me want to be an astronaut). But i love theater (so if i dont get to walk on the moon, i can bet you that im going to be at your doorstep).



I'll know if you make it when I see syncrolites doing a light show off of the Moon through the telescope at the campus observatory .


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 23, 2007)

Dude if you want to be an astronaut RUN from the theater NOW and don't ever look back. Get yourself in a science lab and stay there.


----------

